# Gas Tanker



## A.G.Greenwood

Can any member provide me with a picture of a typical small modern gas tanker. Anything from between 1500 and 3000 cubic metres capacity (around 1000dwt. I need an illustration for an article I am writing. Any help gratefully received.
Tony Greenwood


----------



## treeve

Some online at
http://www.canalarchive.org.uk/Tpages/html/T1598.html
http://members8.clubphoto.com/_cgi-bin/members/compact_slide_show.pl?album_item_id=13540971
http://www.msc.navy.mil/inventory/ships.asp?ship=131&type=GovernmentownedTanker
http://www.metasystems-as.com/reference.htm

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Tony,
Is this what you're looking for? If wanted a HR is avaible.

Jakob Kosan.
LPG Tanker.
1692 Grt.
1929 Tdw
Scheepswerf Pattje B.V.(# 357 ) 12/1985.
IMO No: 8325327
Flag: Isle Of Man


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Tony,

Here another small LPG tanker, the Gas Tiny,
Register Number:38K695
IMO Number:9015319
Ship Name:GAS TINY
Ex Names:SALI (1991)
Call Sign:V7GW3
Type & service:Liquefied gas carrier
System Ship Type:Gas carrier
Owner:LPGONE LTD.
Connecting District:LIMASSOL (LML)
Flag:MARSHALL ISLANDS
Port of Registry:MAJURO


----------



## non descript

Tony,

Another one for you to take a look at:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/11637/password/0/sort/1/cat/500/page/1

Kind regards
Mark


----------

